

This French tech school has no teachers, no books, no tuition - sctb
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/13/this-french-tech-school-has-no-teachers-no-books-no-tuition-and-it-could-change-everything/?d

======
greenyoda
_" The only requirement is that they be between the ages of 18 and 30."_

Why exclude older people who want to pursue a new career?

France currently has an unemployment rate of 9% for people over the age of
25[1], so I'm sure there would be plenty of older people who would appreciate
an opportunity to learn new skills.

[1]
[http://countryeconomy.com/unemployment/france](http://countryeconomy.com/unemployment/france)

